# analisis de teorema de super posicion



## luis armando toro a (Jun 18, 2007)

necesito información sobre teorema de super posicion


----------



## Manonline (Jun 18, 2007)

Es de superposicion... de superponer...

Esto se utiliza cuando hay varias mallas con 3 incognitas y la resolucion matematica se complica.

El metodo de superposicion consta en pasivar todas las fuentes, menos una, reemplazandolas por su resistencia interna (idealmente 0 o conductor y realmente baja), calcular las intensidades de corriente y todo para esa unica fuente. Despues repetir el mismo procedimiento con las otras fuentes y al finalizar superponer los resultados y sumar algebraicamente las corrientes (teniendo en cuenta su signo-direccion)

Suerte,
Mano.


----------



## Franco_80 (Jul 6, 2007)

Está bien la respuesta, cuando se pasivan las fuentes se la remplaza por su resistencia interna, en el caso de fuentes de tensión su resistencia interna es idealmente 0, en el caso  de que existan fuentes de corrientes su resistenica es idealmente infinita. También puede darse el caso de que conozcas el valor real de las resitencias de dichas fuentes, en este caso obviamente las reemplazas por ese valor.


----------

